# snow shovel/plow



## plowing chevys (Jan 18, 2004)

Has anybody out there used the shovel that plows the snow to the side? they were featured on QVC and the today show.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Does it have cylinders on it to angle to eaither side?


----------



## plowing chevys (Jan 18, 2004)

It's angled, when you change directions you just turn it over.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

My shovel is red and has a two stroke engine on it, the only thing I use a actual shovel for is steps. Whenever I get the urge to go out and hand shovel snow, I've found that if I sit down, the urge will pass after a few minutes.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gt_racer50 _
> *My shovel is red and has a two stroke engine on it, the only thing I use a actual shovel for is steps. Whenever I get the urge to go out and hand shovel snow, I've found that if I sit down, the urge will pass after a few minutes. *


 :waving:


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

shovel is that the thing that the mexican guy uses-- i wondered what that was---LOL


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

LMAO good one gt_racer50.  The owner of our shop has a interesting kid. he made a plow out of 2x4's and attached it to his bicycle.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plowing chevys _
> *Has anybody out there used the shovel that plows the snow to the side? they were featured on QVC and the today show. *


yeah, they have some of those at a hardware store by me. The strangest thing I ever saw. I wonder how well it works, or not.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Did it look like THIS


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

The one I saw was a cross between a reel lawnmower and a shovel. It had the spiral blade in front of a normal snow shovel, the strangest thing you'd ever see.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*I'ts ok!*

I have one it's good if you have powder. It's hard to use in deep snow.


----------

